# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Los ríos del mundo se encaminan a una crisis sin precedentes, según Nature

## Salut

> *Los ríos del mundo se encaminan a una crisis sin precedentes, según Nature*
> 
> Un informe internacional demuestra por primera vez el impacto en los ríos de todo el planeta. El estrés ambiental, la escorrentía agrícola, la contaminación y las especies invasoras amenazan los ríos que sirven al 80% de la población mundial. Según el estudio, que se publica en Nature, estas amenazas también ponen en peligro la biodiversidad del 65% de los hábitats de los ríos.
> 
> El equipo internacional ha cuantificado a nivel mundial el impacto de estos factores de estrés en humanos y en la biodiversidad rupícola a través de una serie de mapas. *Ya no podemos seguir examinando la seguridad del agua para los humanos y las amenazas de la biodiversidad de forma independiente*, declara Charles J. Vörösmarty, autor del estudio, director de la Iniciativa Ambiental Cruzada de la Universidad de la Ciudad de Nueva York y profesor de Ingeniería Civil en la Escuela de Ingeniería Grove (EE UU).
> 
> Necesitamos vincular ambas. El marco sistemático que hemos creado nos permite mirar al dominio humano y al de la biodiversidad en el mismo campo de juego, añade el científico. El marco ofrece una herramienta para priorizar las respuestas de política y gestión de una crisis mundial del agua.
> 
> Muchos factores de estrés amenazan la seguridad del agua como los embalses que conllevan pocos efectos negativos en el suministro de agua de los humanos pero desafían significativamente la biodiversidad acuática ya que dificultan las rutas de migración y cambian los regímenes del flujo del agua.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/09/los-rios-del...-segun-nature/


Bueno, lo que ya comentabamos por aquí más de una vez. En lugar de prevenir los problemas, desde una gestión ambientalmente responsable... pues por nuestras cortas miras creamos problemas carísimos de solucionar. 

De allí el mito de que cuidar el medio ambiente es antieconómico. En realidad es justo al revés.

----------


## Salut

> *Una tercera parte de los anfibios y reptiles de España podría desaparecer este siglo*
> 
> Según el proyecto Cambiaré? que lidera el Centro Tecnológico Forestal de Cataluña (CTFC), si no se corrige la tendencia actual, debido al cambio global, *el 55% de los anfibios y reptiles de la Península Ibérica pueden ver reducida a menos de la mitad su área de distribución*, hecho que supondrá un deterioro muy importante del estado de conservación de muchas especies y que *puede conducir a la extinción de hasta una tercera parte de la comunidad de anfibios y reptiles* de la Península Ibérica.
> 
> El proyecto tiene como principal objetivo identificar los impactos del cambio global sobre 70 especies de anfibios y reptiles, y según las predicciones obtenidas con técnicas de modelización de la biodiversidad, en 2020 se producirá una pérdida del 6% de áreas climáticamente adecuadas para anfibios y reptiles, del 20% para el año 2050 y del 55% para el año 2080.
> 
> Según este estudio, entre los anfibios más amenazados, *destacan la rana pirenaica (Rana pyrenaica) y el tritón del Montseny (Calotriton arnoldi)*, ambas actualmente en peligro de extinción, mientras que otras especies, como el tritón palmeado (Triturus helveticus) o la rana pasilarga o ibérica (Rana iberica), no se verán prácticamente afectadas.
> 
> Entre los reptiles, la tortuga mediterránea (Testudo hermanni) y la lagartija batueca (Iberolacerta martinezricai) son especies actualmente muy amenazadas que sufrirán los impactos negativos del cambio global.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/una-tercera-...er-este-siglo/

^^ No se si eran los de Cambiaré? los que hicieron un mapa de distribución futura de especies vegetales -que en mi curro viene de maravilla, para hacer reforestaciones adaptadas al cambio climático-.

----------


## Salut

Vaya, al final la web que decía era otra... también catalana, por cierto:

http://www.opengis.uab.es/WMS/iberia...resentacio.htm

Muy util!

----------


## arohi

1º ¿Algún organismo nacional o internacional ha redactado alguna guía al respecto con los criterios mínimos a tener en cuenta?
2º Y si alguien conoce los organismos internacionales que se encargan de la caracterización hidráulica de los ríos. Como en España tenemos las confederaciones hidrográficas (aunque no se posicionen al respecto). Esto es sobretodo por estudiar más sobre estos organismos.

----------

